# Fast tech



## Buan Stanley

Hi all

I'm about to order from fast tech and have heard very mixed reviews regarding very slow delivery sometimes if ever!!

Can anyone shed some light please????


Take me to the clouds


----------



## andro

Order and expect it for xmas. .... If come before is a bonus


----------



## capetocuba

3 - 6 weeks.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## kev mac

Buan Stanley said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm about to order from fast tech and have heard very mixed reviews regarding very slow delivery sometimes if ever!!
> 
> Can anyone shed some light please????
> 
> 
> Take me to the clouds


Got my FT order today looks like it was shipped on 8-21 not too bad but I placed the order at least 2wks before that.That's the trade off for low prices.


----------



## R8B84

Mine took 4 weeks. Paid R60 duties on a R1000 order so I would say it was a bargain.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buan Stanley

Not bad at all


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Nilton

I also received my order this week, 5 weeks to get here, 2 weeks in customs, so 7 weeks total. Also paid R60 duties on a R1000 order.

The last order I just had some cotton and drip tips, maybe a R200 order and duties were R190 so unfortunately once it gets to SA customs they have no clue or process. Seems they just wing it and if that persons in a good mood that day then lucky you. 

Can't beat their prices but yeah, trade off for wait.


----------



## 3FVape

It is normal your order takes 30 -40 days to come if you use the free air mail. And you make not track it with your local system. You can track it visia 17track.net


----------



## zadiac

You should search the forum a little before posting 

There are already two threads about fasttech

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/fasttech.t13155/page-4#post-260478

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/which-one-should-i-go-to.t14635/#post-269437

Chech those threads out. All your answers are there. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaRoach

Fastech is like order and try to forget because it really varies how long it takes to get here i only lost one item and that was during sapo strike.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rebel

Thumbs crossed, ordered batteries and coils from fasttech


----------



## Eequinox

Rebel said:


> Thumbs crossed, ordered batteries and coils from fasttech


then gets to South Africa and poof gone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz

Rebel said:


> Thumbs crossed, ordered batteries and coils from fasttech


Batteries take even longer - like 3 months - it comes via ship not air.


----------



## capetocuba

Dubz said:


> Batteries take even longer - like 3 months - it comes via ship not air.


Batteries are now coming via Swedish Post. My last 2 orders took 6 weeks.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## capetocuba

Eequinox said:


> then gets to South Africa and poof gone


Then I track using local PO tracking tool. It's slow but works.
https://www.postoffice.co.za/tools/trackandtracedomestic.html


----------



## kimbo

capetocuba said:


> Batteries are now coming via Swedish Post. My last 2 orders took 6 weeks.


yes mine also took just about 6 weeks to get here

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kimbo

capetocuba said:


> Then I track using local PO tracking tool. It's slow but works.
> https://www.postoffice.co.za/tools/trackandtracedomestic.html


If the local PO server is working 17track track your parcel from FT to your house no need for other tracking sites


----------



## Dubz

capetocuba said:


> Batteries are now coming via Swedish Post. My last 2 orders took 6 weeks.


Thats good news for sure .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rebel

What is the duties for batteries?


----------



## kimbo

Rebel said:


> What is the duties for batteries?


I bought 4 now and paid R56


----------



## Rebel

That's a bargain.
And how did you receive your parcel?


----------



## kimbo

Rebel said:


> That's a bargain.
> And how did you receive your parcel?


SAPO


----------



## kev mac

Rebel said:


> Thumbs crossed, ordered batteries and coils from fasttech


I can't understand why the delay in shipping it out, it always bugs me


----------



## Gazzacpt

Nilton said:


> I also received my order this week, 5 weeks to get here, 2 weeks in customs, so 7 weeks total. Also paid R60 duties on a R1000 order.
> 
> The last order I just had some cotton and drip tips, maybe a R200 order and duties were R190 so unfortunately once it gets to SA customs they have no clue or process. Seems they just wing it and if that persons in a good mood that day then lucky you.
> 
> Can't beat their prices but yeah, trade off for wait.


They nailed you on the cotton. South africa produces cotton so if customs see that you get taxed alot.


----------



## Avionknight

I guess it a general thing, be if fasttech or anyone unless it is your local store.

I just place my own fix with http://www.madeinchina.com/ which 12 has passed, so kinda common.

But i think end of the day it is who you are comfortable with.


----------



## SHiBBY

I've bought a crapload of stuff off FastTech, and waiting time is as mentioned 2-6 weeks depending on what you ordered. I received my M80 in 2 weeks, but thats the exception. Best bargain to wait around a calendar month before delivery. But at way below local retail, it's well worth the wait to me!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rebel

If you don't mind, what did the m80 cost you including customs?


----------



## DoubleD

@Andre what was the shipping time frame on our LG batteries for interest sake?


----------



## SHiBBY

Rebel said:


> If you don't mind, what did the m80 cost you including customs?


Not sure if divulging that info publicly is against any forum policies, but I'll play it safe and PM you bro


----------



## Andre

DoubleD said:


> @Andre what was the shipping time frame on our LG batteries for interest sake?


Shipped on 15 August 2015 via Sweden Post. Received on 26 September 2015. Final cost: R75.00 per LG HG2.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD

Andre said:


> Shipped on 15 August 2015 via Sweden Post. Received on 26 September 2015. Final cost: R75.00 per LG HG2.



Six weeks is not bad at all, especially for the price

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

SHiBBY said:


> Not sure if divulging that info publicly is against any forum policies, but I'll play it safe and PM you bro


Nothing wrong with that @SHiBBY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova69

I would like to know as well @SHiBBY


----------



## SHiBBY

I bought my Smok M80 for just under R550, including shipping and taxes and it was delivered in two weeks


----------



## Nova69

Nice dude!
To hijack this thread, how is 3fvape compared to fasttech?


----------



## SHiBBY

Nova69 said:


> Nice dude!
> To hijack this thread, how is 3fvape compared to fasttech?


At $19 for a Billow V2? Give me a sec and I'll find out!


----------



## kev mac

Dubz said:


> Batteries take even longer - like 3 months - it comes via ship not air.


I gave up trying to figure fasttech,last time I bought batteries there they arrived in a week to U.S.A. I'd say my orders average 2 - 4 wk.


----------



## wazarmoto

Placed a small order with them. Now to forget and wait as they say. Hope it'll be worth it. Got a wotofo troll in that order. Hope it comes through.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Ok so after reading all the posts about Fastech, I thought I`d give it a try. I wanted to order some cheap items in the event the package is a no showFirstly the web site is evil. There is toooooo much stuff to go through trying to decide what to add to the cart. Its best used if you know what you want and search for that or else you`d be like me, four days later your cart has about 150 items in it. So clear the cart leaving just the items I want and $80 later I check out on the 16/08 using Swedish Post as the delivery option. The package was picked up this morning and no duties were due. The package included 8 batteries and a fireproof safety guard li-po protective bag which had a waiting time of one week.




Ive place another order about a week ago, but this time to deliver via China Post. There are no batteries this time so maybe it will get here faster. The package has not shipped yet as there is a lead time of 10 days for one of the items.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SHiBBY

Just to contribute to the track record of FT, I just picked up 3x Smok X Cube II's from the post office exactly a month after I ordered it, so once again within 4-6 weeks, like clockwork. Also, the order was for just over US$200, box marked as content value of US$20 and had to pay... wait for it... R60 import tax

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac

Nova69 said:


> Nice dude!
> To hijack this thread, how is 3fvape compared to fasttech?


Very similar.


----------



## Nova69

Well let's see who gets to Cape Town first lol.I ordered from both

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rebel

*
PARCEL TRACKING RESULTS*

*Item Number: was last scanned on: *2015-09-30* at *07:14
*Location last scanned: *JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)
*Currently has status of: *To Customs
TRACKING
LINE TYPE DATE TIME BRANCH COMMENTS
1 To Customs 2015-09-30 07:14 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)
2 Incomming International 2015-09-29 09:33 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)


Hope i dont get nailed at customs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zahz

Have any of you guys used Singapore Post? How's their delivery service? Not sure which shipping option to choose when I order. Please help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova69

From what I've read here,they all pretty much get here the same time.I have stuff coming via Sweden, China,Malaysia and Hong Kong.Hong Kong post seemed to move bit faster than the others I've used.Dispatched and shipped to country on the same day,if it's in sa I have no idea.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

The wait is here. I've had stuff from FT take a week to get to SA and then waited 3 weeks from there. Crappy old SAPO as usual.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SHiBBY

It's all the same, although the website for Singapore post is a little better than that of China post in my opinion, which might seems silly, untill you need to start following up on your stuff...


----------



## Rebel

My order came through faster then expected. 
i colllected from the post office on the 30/09/2015.
However customs nailed me R132-00 for 2 X Batteries and 1 X Pack Coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zahz

Damn that's a lot  I hope my order slips past them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argief

I hate Fast tech, I am drawn to the site like a magnet! I keep on placing orders but I have yet to receive my first one! Lol! Patients clearly not my virtue... 

There really is something for everyone, from dirt cheap to super expensive! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee

argief said:


> I hate Fast tech, I am drawn to the site like a magnet! I keep on placing orders but I have yet to receive my first one! Lol! Patients clearly not my virtue...
> 
> There really is something for everyone, from dirt cheap to super expensive!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Yip, those buggers make it so easy to spend your money there


----------



## Nova69

Im sure the Chinese holiday slowd down the post a bit.All my goodies are still in limbo but one that's sitting at jhb sapo

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac

BumbleBee said:


> Nothing wrong with that @SHiBBY


check this out,ordered a disrupter mod and battery on the same day about 1 wk. ago.the mod was delivered yesterday but the battery only left China a couple of days ago.i'll never figure these guys.


----------



## Zahz

Which shipping method did you use? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

Just keep in mind. Some of the items have a shipping time. Like this: 







The shipping time can be as high as 15 or 20 business days, that is how long from the date the order is placed until the item actually ships. Look at those times when buying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Zahz

How's the shipping time with SingPost? Ordered some stuff on the 5th and it was shipped on the 14th but still always shows on route to destination. What's the time to get to S.A? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova69

Use your tracking number on 17track or use sapo track and trace to check on its location


----------



## Nova69

I did a few orders this month so far 
China post took 3weeks
Hong post 2 weeks
Malaysia post (12 days since shipped)says it arrived in sa on the 19th sapo says it can't find the parcel on the system 
Sweden post says it's in sa but sapo say is not here (these are the ones I want)


----------



## Zahz

It keeps saying this, does this mean it's in S.A or still coming to South Africa. On SAPO it says 'on route'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

Zahz said:


> It keeps saying this, does this mean it's in S.A or still coming to South Africa. On SAPO it says 'on route'
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It hasn't been scanned in at SAPO yet, it might very well be here but it's probably still in the queue. Patience

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eequinox

Nova69 said:


> I did a few orders this month so far
> China post took 3weeks
> Hong post 2 weeks
> Malaysia post (12 days since shipped)says it arrived in sa on the 19th sapo says it can't find the parcel on the system
> Sweden post says it's in sa but sapo say is not here (these are the ones I want)


SAPO is a friggin joke they lost a parcel from the states i ordered and exactly a year later the tools sent the parcel back to my friend in the states and marked it as unclaimed after i queried the package every 3 days for 6 months

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Nova69

I'm hoping it's not lost

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

Eequinox said:


> SAPO is a friggin joke they lost a parcel from the states i ordered and exactly a year later the tools sent the parcel back to my friend in the states and marked it as unclaimed after i queried the package every 3 days for 6 months


I had exactly the same thing happen to me, when it got back to the sender they sent me a pic, the parcel was even stamped by my local PO!


----------



## Eequinox

BumbleBee said:


> I had exactly the same thing happen to me, when it got back to the sender they sent me a pic, the parcel was even stamped by my local PO!


almost got locked up for going "postal" in the post office when i went to ask about a registered mail item when i got there all staff sitting outside i asked who can help me and all i got was eish we cant help we on lunch


----------



## Nova69

I must say the other two packages that arrived,took a few days from Jimc to my po.The 3rd one should be here by Monday(I hope)

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zahz

Exactly what we do when we waiting for our Vape Mail ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Zahz

Finally it's in S.A...........what's the waiting period from here guys to get to Durban? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neal

Realise this is a long shot guys, but are there any users on forum who have used FT and shipped to Swaziland?


----------



## Nova69

I'm assuming Swaziland gets all its international mail via Sa?If so I'm sure it will get to you in standard 4-6 weeks time frame.buy something cheap and see (use registered mail)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal

Hello mate,
Yes Swaziland does receive all international mail via SA. Not only do I have to be concerned on SA side but on Swazi side too. Thanks for your logical advice, makes sense try it out exactly as you say.


----------



## Nova69

Buys some wire and some tools should cost about $7 including shipping.Have you tried the local vendors?how long do those take to get to you

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neal

Nova69 said:


> Buys some wire and some tools should cost about $7 including shipping.Have you tried the local vendors?how long do those take to get to you
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk



Mate,
No local vendors in Swaziland, been ordering from Jhb and sending courier mostly, on occasion friends collect for me. Courier costs R320 and still have to pay 20% vat at Swazi border. I can in theory claim the vat back from SA customs but the procedure is a complete pain in the arse. If FT can ship to my door it would be of great help and save me money. Will put in small order and let you guys know how things work out. Thanks for help.


----------



## Nova69

Damn 20% and 320 for courier feel your pain bro.If your friends come over you should get your fav goodies in bulk.Oh and what about using slow mail that's insured from sa to Swazi that should be cheaper.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neal

Yes brother,
You have to be committed if you want to be a vaper in Swaziland, but I am convinced that things will improve. I have got my son and about four of his friends onto the scene by passing on my old devices. Even if I have to get a box to stand on and preach from the local mall I shall try to get something happening here. Thanks again for your help, shall take your advice and try out options as you suggest.


----------



## Nova69

No worries keep us updated on the fasttech order


----------



## BumbleBee

Neal said:


> Mate,
> No local vendors in Swaziland, been ordering from Jhb and sending courier mostly, on occasion friends collect for me. Courier costs R320 and still have to pay 20% vat at Swazi border. I can in theory claim the vat back from SA customs but the procedure is a complete pain in the arse. If FT can ship to my door it would be of great help and save me money. Will put in small order and let you guys know how things work out. Thanks for help.


Unfortunately FT won't ship to your door, well not for free anyway. Their standard free shipping all works through the post office, to qualify for free shipping you need to spend at least $10 which is really really easy 

I think if your order is over $700 they will give you the option of using DHL but this is definitely going to cost you extra.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nova69

So finally I had some time to go and collect my Vape mail.Sappor and ipv3 Li paid zero, niks, nothing I just signed and left.The ipv is not as big as I thought, fits snug as a bug in my hand.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ChadB

Not sure if anyone knows this but you can get 10% off in November, using the coupon code "XMAS" and 5% in December with the same coupon code.
I know it's not much but I thought i'd share it as it seems quite a few people on here order from them.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Zahz

Exchange rate sitting at R14.17 to the dollar  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova69

Already have more crap in my cart sigh

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova69

Damn that exchange rate is heavy

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebel

This sucks, there is no efficiency


----------



## capetocuba

Fasttech have a coupon code XMAS which gives 10% off for the month of November & 5% off for December.


----------



## Nova69

I waited 6 weeks for stuff via Sweden post.I have another package from Sweden post that states it arrived on the 29 Oct, still can't track it in sa.Just be patient I guess lol

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## wazarmoto

Got stuff at customs since the 4th.


----------



## DoubleD

Has anyone ordered a smartphone from FT? I'm wondering what the import tax on cell phones are like?


----------



## Lim

There is a document in SARS you can find exactly how much % you will be charged.


----------



## DoubleD

Lim said:


> There is a document in SARS you can find exactly how much % you will be charged.



thank you, I'll check it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

DoubleD said:


> Has anyone ordered a smartphone from FT? I'm wondering what the import tax on cell phones are like?


morning @DoubleD , just make sure, but i thinks all cell phones that is not ICASA approved is illegal

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

@DoubleD I think you can order up to 5 phones a year before Icassa need to approve. Read it somewhere , where duno..

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova69

Kunghei coupon code for Ft, the 15% coupon is valid till the 14/15 Feb for those who don't know

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

So I placed an order with Fasttech, and used the DHL option. It is not much faster (25days), because they ship the goods to Germany before being routed to RSA. Tracking is available which is nice, and with me being in Joburg, I collect directly from EMS, and don't wait for the post office notification.


----------



## Migs

Still waiting on my goods that was ordered last month aswell.


----------



## zadiac

One rule with Fasttech: Order it and forget about it. Let it surprise you. No use pondering about it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kamiel

zadiac said:


> One rule with Fasttech: Order it and forget about it. Let is surprise you. No use pondering about it.


Yeah, I always treat overseas vape orders as a gift to myself because by the time they arrive, I've forgotten completely and I've already made the money back.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Zahz

Guys what does ' item held for assessment mean'? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova69

It's at customs.


----------



## The_Ice

Awwwww man, my fasttech ordered topbox got "LOST" by sapo at Cassie town mail hub. Am I right in assuming they will issue a refund?


----------



## The_Ice

The_Ice said:


> Awwwww man, my fasttech ordered topbox got "LOST" by sapo at Cassie town mail hub. Am I right in assuming they will issue a refund?


I mean cape town


----------



## Zahz

Nova69 said:


> It's at customs.



This is my first package to go for assessment other 4 came smoothly . Damn customs ! The only customs it should go to is west coast customs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

The_Ice said:


> Awwwww man, my fasttech ordered topbox got "LOST" by sapo at Cassie town mail hub. Am I right in assuming they will issue a refund?



Not fasttech. They are not responsible. You'll have to claim against the postal service. FT did not lose your package, SAPO did.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The_Ice

zadiac said:


> Not fasttech. They are not responsible. You'll have to claim against the postal service. FT did not lose your package, SAPO did.


Whuuuuut? Seriously? Is there anyway in which one can get their money back in a case like this?


----------



## BumbleBee

The_Ice said:


> Whuuuuut? Seriously? Is there anyway in which one can get their money back in a case like this?


I've never done this but as far as I know if you paid with PayPal you can ask for a refund (from PayPal) after 60 days.

There is also some info on FT's site here: https://support.fasttech.com/FAQ/can-a-refund-be-issued-if-a-package-appears-stuck


----------



## Kamiel

Zahz said:


> Guys what does ' item held for assessment mean'?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's at customs. You might need to visit the mailhub.


----------



## The_Ice

BumbleBee said:


> I've never done this but as far as I know if you paid with PayPal you can ask for a refund (from PayPal) after 60 days.
> 
> There is also some info on FT's site here: https://support.fasttech.com/FAQ/can-a-refund-be-issued-if-a-package-appears-stuck


Ok Cool, Thanks BumbleBee, opened a ticket and I'll wait for the dust to settle. Meanwhile going to order local @Lim is sorting me out with the topbox

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zahz

Kamiel said:


> It's at customs. You might need to visit the mailhub.



I contacted them , they said they need to assess it and get back to me. It's been there for days and they still need to assess it . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamiel

Zahz said:


> I contacted them , they said they need to assess it and get back to me. It's been there for days and they still need to assess it .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same thing happened to me with my RX200. They didn't have any reason to hold it though. So weird.


----------



## Zahz

Kamiel said:


> Same thing happened to me with my RX200. They didn't have any reason to hold it though. So weird.



I know they very inefficient, they aren't assessing it, I have called them many times and they said they will assess it and let me know what's happening from there. They don't call me back , when I call them back it's the same thing all over again and 99% of the call is me getting transferred around the entire place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nilton

WARMACHINE said:


> So I placed an order with Fasttech, and used the DHL option. It is not much faster (25days), because they ship the goods to Germany before being routed to RSA. Tracking is available which is nice, and with me being in Joburg, I collect directly from EMS, and don't wait for the post office notification.
> View attachment 55929




Hey @WARMACHINE 

Hoping you can assist. I often order from fasttech and was wondering how and where you go about collecting straight from EMS? Any advice will be appreciated. I've heard of people going directly there but not to sure where and how?


----------



## Soprono

Nilton said:


> Hey @WARMACHINE
> 
> Hoping you can assist. I often order from fasttech and was wondering how and where you go about collecting straight from EMS? Any advice will be appreciated. I've heard of people going directly there but not to sure where and how?



Your first step is to catch the parcel in time. Log in and track the parcel, if the parcel says "FROM CUSTOMS" you are in time. Give International Mail Center call centre a call and tell them to hold the parcel for you (this is also touch and go operation). Essentially you have a small window of 3-5 days before the parcel leaves the HUB and changes status to "IN TRANSIT".

I have been told by International Mail Center before that I should call in advance and tell them to hold the parcel at the front desk for me at Jet Park however I have done this twice and called a few times and the jack of all trades that answers the phone never has the same answer.

My general rule is to wait for the parcel to be out of customs then make it to International Mail Center to collect, this is the same process as collecting at the post office (ID, Cash Only) and are located at Jet Park. Their weekend hours are 8-11am so its difficult at times for me to make it. I have however been very lucky with my Post Box and parcels as parcels are generally at the post office "first notification" 2 days later after being in transit.

I use one of the following numbers, each have their own success rate: 

011 9616006
011 9616007
011 9616200

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Nilton said:


> Hey @WARMACHINE
> 
> Hoping you can assist. I often order from fasttech and was wondering how and where you go about collecting straight from EMS? Any advice will be appreciated. I've heard of people going directly there but not to sure where and how?


Phoning is useless, unless you know someone that works at EMS.

SAPO / EMS tracking service is http://globaltracktrace.ptc.post/gtt.web/

If you are using the free delivery service, you will not see this tracking information until SAPO have to arriving in RSA.

DHL postage, gives you tracking information from origin

Soon as you see the parcel as "held by customs" you can collect at the JHB International mail centre.

It takes them at least a week to clear, so don't worry if you a day or 2 later than the notification. Most of the time, they have no idea what clearing code to use. Tell them it is Outdoor Equipment or Toys. 

Unfortunately there is no other way of communicating with these guys other than visiting the actual mail centre - https://www.emssouthafrica.co.za/ContactUs/johannesburg.html

I collect all my FT items like this, as the process of getting from JHB International to my Randburg Post office can take anywhere between 2 to 10 weeks, depending on who is on strike etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono

WARMACHINE said:


> Phoning is useless, unless you know someone that works at EMS.
> 
> SAPO / EMS tracking service is http://globaltracktrace.ptc.post/gtt.web/
> 
> If you are using the free delivery service, you will not see this tracking information until SAPO have to arriving in RSA.
> 
> DHL postage, gives you tracking information from origin
> 
> Soon as you see the parcel as "held by customs" you can collect at the JHB International mail centre.
> 
> It takes them at least a week to clear, so don't worry if you a day or 2 later than the notification. Most of the time, they have no idea what clearing code to use. Tell them it is Outdoor Equipment or Toys.
> 
> Unfortunately there is no other way of communicating with these guys other than visiting the actual mail centre - https://www.emssouthafrica.co.za/ContactUs/johannesburg.html
> 
> I collect all my FT items like this, as the process of getting from JHB International to my Randburg Post office can take anywhere between 2 to 10 weeks, depending on who is on strike etc.
> 
> View attachment 56118



Very interesting link there, did not know about that site at all. Thanks for that, saved and bookmarked. Different sites will post different status updates hence my terminology used to. Thanks for the heads up the EMS simply just doesnt fit within my day and weekends are tough but like your situation its understandable that you would want to collect even a parcel via Ship is quicker than that to you. 

Indeed, I would however never ever suggest taking a parcel without a tracking number. I use PostNL or DHL only, the simple fact of having a tracking number is one step less to worry about special with these companies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The_Ice

The_Ice said:


> Ok Cool, Thanks BumbleBee, opened a ticket and I'll wait for the dust to settle. Meanwhile going to order local @Lim is sorting me out with the topbox


Holy Moly! SAPO found my lost parcel. I see it is moving about on the tracking again. didn't see that coming. Thanks to @Lim for understanding

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nilton

WARMACHINE said:


> Phoning is useless, unless you know someone that works at EMS.
> 
> SAPO / EMS tracking service is http://globaltracktrace.ptc.post/gtt.web/
> 
> If you are using the free delivery service, you will not see this tracking information until SAPO have to arriving in RSA.
> 
> DHL postage, gives you tracking information from origin
> 
> Soon as you see the parcel as "held by customs" you can collect at the JHB International mail centre.
> 
> It takes them at least a week to clear, so don't worry if you a day or 2 later than the notification. Most of the time, they have no idea what clearing code to use. Tell them it is Outdoor Equipment or Toys.
> 
> Unfortunately there is no other way of communicating with these guys other than visiting the actual mail centre - https://www.emssouthafrica.co.za/ContactUs/johannesburg.html
> 
> I collect all my FT items like this, as the process of getting from JHB International to my Randburg Post office can take anywhere between 2 to 10 weeks, depending on who is on strike etc.
> 
> View attachment 56118


@WARMACHINE Thanks for you knowledge sharing mate. Will definitely give it a try cause my shit usually also takes longer to get to my post office than it does to get to this country. Thanks


----------

